# Butcher paper substitute



## zdavis90 (May 27, 2018)

Think this would work as a sub to butcher paper (assuming it is unwaxed/uncoated)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2018)

I don't think I would use that, not sure about the brown color. Butcher paper has been made famous by Aaron Franklin, and everyone has jumped on the bandwagon & buying up all the pink butcher paper in the country. Just use foil, that is what we all have used for years and with good results, yes the bark will soften up a bit, but I bet 50% of the folks on here like a softer bark. So if I were you I would just go by the old stand-by, & foil it with some drippings from the brisket.
Al


----------



## jbellard (May 27, 2018)

Foil is good but I got a 1000ft roll of white butcher paper from Sam’s that works just fine.  And was only $18.98


----------

